# Lots of weight gain!!! What can I do?



## Makaila (Jun 15, 2011)

I cannot believe how much weight I have gained since my diagnosis of Hashi in May. I had just lost 18 lbs when the hashi's reared it's ugly head. I have always been a large person, even as a child. I have to say I do not have a metabolism to speak of, always a reader not a runner. In the past 10 years I have had the worst time with weight, not losing a lot when dieting but at least I could always lose. Now I gain just looking at food. I have been on the 
Levothyroxine at 100mcg. I just had my eight week lab done and I went from 126 to 19 TSH. The doc sent a letter saying that I have improved but he was increasing the mcg to 112. He says I am getting better but I swear I am doing worse. I need some words of hope and inspiration. I am going nuts! I'm going to be 300 lbs if it doesn't stop!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Makaila said:


> I cannot believe how much weight I have gained since my diagnosis of Hashi in May. I had just lost 18 lbs when the hashi's reared it's ugly head. I have always been a large person, even as a child. I have to say I do not have a metabolism to speak of, always a reader not a runner. In the past 10 years I have had the worst time with weight, not losing a lot when dieting but at least I could always lose. Now I gain just looking at food. I have been on the
> Levothyroxine at 100mcg. I just had my eight week lab done and I went from 126 to 19 TSH. The doc sent a letter saying that I have improved but he was increasing the mcg to 112. He says I am getting better but I swear I am doing worse. I need some words of hope and inspiration. I am going nuts! I'm going to be 300 lbs if it doesn't stop!


Many of us here know your angst re the weight thing.

Until you are euthryoid (meaning your personal perfect state), it will be tough to get the weight off.

In the meantime though, you could try the Atkin's Diet to at least maintain. That is what I did for a long time prior to getting on the road to wellness and I actually did manage to NOT gain any more weight. As a matter of fact, if I recall correctly, I was able to lose 1/4 lb. a week and let me tell you, minor miracles can mean a lot because that was sure better than gaining 1/4 lb. a week.


----------



## Makaila (Jun 15, 2011)

So Andros, did you lose weight when you reached your euthryoid state? Did you keep on the Atkins?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Makaila said:


> So Andros, did you lose weight when you reached your euthryoid state? Did you keep on the Atkins?


I most certainly did lose weight. 60 lbs. of it. LOL! I have maintained my weight of 148 lbs. for many many years. I am 68. I would not complain if I got 10 more lbs. off but I do lift weights and that allows me to nicely fit into a size 10. Muscle weighs more than fat.

And yes, I stayed on the Atkins to get the weight off. But, I modified a bit. I added salad. And some other veggies but only complex carb ones.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Andros said:


> I most certainly did lose weight. 60 lbs. of it. LOL! I have maintained my weight of 148 lbs. for many many years. I am 68. I would not complain if I got 10 more lbs. off but I do lift weights and that allows me to nicely fit into a size 10. Muscle weighs more than fat.
> 
> And yes, I stayed on the Atkins to get the weight off. But, I modified a bit. I added salad. And some other veggies but only complex carb ones.


Yay, Andros! You rock!


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I also lost 20 lbs down to my normal weight since January. But it only started to come off when my thyroid levels improved and I lost it by portion control and exercise. Your TSH needs to drop quite a bit more before you approach the euthyroid state. I could not take off the weight no matter how low I cut the calories before starting medication but now I can.

Give yourself a little more time and start working on your portions now and you will suddenly hit a point where the weight starts to come off.


----------



## Makaila (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks you all. I am sure all will be well one day. I do know that I can't eat any less but maybe better choices. I am going to have to be patient!! I love this forum. It helps so much to pop in and join others that have the same problems or have been on the same journey. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

northernlite said:


> I also lost 20 lbs down to my normal weight since January. But it only started to come off when my thyroid levels improved and I lost it by portion control and exercise. Your TSH needs to drop quite a bit more before you approach the euthyroid state. I could not take off the weight no matter how low I cut the calories before starting medication but now I can.
> 
> Give yourself a little more time and start working on your portions now and you will suddenly hit a point where the weight starts to come off.


Good for you! I also employ portion control. And exercise, of course. Bet you look and feel great and I am happy for you! Way to go!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> Yay, Andros! You rock!


How are you feeling today? We will all miss you when you return to work. You have been so helpful around here!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I feel much better today. Too many visitors yesterday. I am scheduled to be off until the 15th. We meet with the surgeon tomorrow. I am tempted to have hubby not go in with me. If it is less than great news, it will spoil his whole weekend. He is way more nervous than I am. Grandson's 1st b-day, and same day the little guy's parents celebrate their 7th anniversary. I am ok with bad news. Either way, we need to git 'r done! And yes, you do rock!

I've been learning about synthroid and the conversion to T3. Gotta be on my toes to battle the GP that thinks only TSH is necessary to test. I don't see the endo until October. I see the GP in 2 weeks.


----------



## fuzzface100 (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow, your story is very similar to mine!

I was diagnosed Hypothyroid in April and Hashi's in May also. I'm currently on 100mcg Levothyroxine and my weight has ballooned since I've been on the meds.

This is despite eating like a sparrow and exercising as much as my aching joints and muscles will allow me.

It is depressing and it's making me very self conscious because I know people are noticing. I've decided that I'm going to go Gluten free from next week as I've read a lot about how that can help with Hashi sufferers.

I know though that I'm far from being on the right dose of meds (or even on the right type) as my symptoms have actually gotten worse since taking them. Despite getting diagnosed, I still haven't had my Free T3 tested so maybe I have issues converting the T4.

My Endo appointment is in a couple of weeks so I'm hoping they might be able to throw some more light on it.


----------

